# G10 On A Bund...



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alex very kindly sent me this Bund strap for my G10 ....Looks good dontcha think

Thanks Alex..


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No problem Jason.

It looks very nice on a Bund







A little tip if you keep the watch on the Bund,is cut off the corners of the little flap that folds over,and glue down the flap with some super glue.It stops the flap catching on the backpiece slots and keeps the watch in one place.I always used to do this with Bund straps,but never did on this one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks good to me too.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice Jason









I've got a bund on my black faced Speedbird2. They're nice straps and suit the character of these watches really well of course.

Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Rich...I also think its going to make me wear it more as it somehow makes it a bit bigger, when it was on the NATO it felt a bit small, mind you my daily wearers are the Tuna Can, O M and the 6309 diver so its not surprising


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

I didn't know you had a Tuna Can!.. Thats in my top 5 for this year, great watch. Well played Sir!









Ever tried your OM on a grey NATO?.. Give it a go, it looks pretty nice for a change.

Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Rich, the Tuna is a great watch .......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jase,

That G10 looks brilliant on the bund, looks like I might have to get one.









Do they do mesh in camo?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No but.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That'll do.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

three points Jase,

1 not a fan of bunds so not too sure about that combo

2 glad to see the amphibia in the group

3 I wont ask what you were looking for on howcool.com when you found that photo. Perhaps an update to your wardrobe?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is my wardrobe...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,with all that Nylon on your watches,do you ever get any static problems?Like Ballons sticking to your head


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I thought you had not bought them yet


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some are on pillows at the moment, and in bed...I have others who arnt so fortunate....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some are on pillows at the moment, and in bed...I have others who arnt so fortunate....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Whats that square watch bottom row third from left?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a _Quartz_ 'Fossil' 32mm square, 22mm lug width, The buckle is really nice too, it matches the case, BUT It came on 22mm non tapering strap which has since perished and I cant find another croc grain 22mm non tapering strap ( I havent made a major effort mind you..)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Alex very kindly sent me this Bund strap for my G10 ....Looks good dontcha think
> 
> Thanks Alex..


 I've thought a few times of getting one of those. What's the largest size watch it will take?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont know if they come in other sizes Paul, but this one is 19mm lug,the back part is 45mm at its widest and the G10 is 38mm including crown....


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like the Fossil Jason,nice









Paul,the Bund looks good with any large watch,it never bothered me if the lug width was bigger than 19mm.I have worn Seiko divers on a Bund,before discovering the joys of the Wave


----------

